# Need help with ID - turns out Santa was jiving me...



## Land O' Aches (Nov 22, 2011)

I started this request out over at the Schwinn forum. Opinions over there put this as a Murray bike, maybe a Western Flyer or J.C. Higgins. All I know is that I got it for Christmas 1964 and I think my buddy George Stanger switched the handlebars around...

Your thoughts are welcome.

Lando


----------

